# Are Nigierans Naturally LOUD?



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I have three goats (two does and a buck) that are part ND (other half of the girls is Miniature Silky and the boy is Pygmy). They are the three LOUDEST goats in the pasture. And not just at feeding time. 

I walked outside at 11 last night to get something from the garage, and was greeted with a "I'm dying/stuck!" sounding baa. I rush out to the pasture, and my buck Eli is standing in the pasture just looking at me. :roll: Everyone else is sleeping, he just wanted to talk. Ari and Athena are little sirens. Ari is preggers (due 1/26 :leap: ) and Athena is not in heat.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine are only loud if they think they are going to get fed or are in season. Can yours see you when they are being loud? Maybe they are begging for food since we know they are always hungry. :wink:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I have had eight, and they are not usually loud. My herd queen can get loud at milking/feeding time if I'm late. :laugh:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Mine are generally quite as long as they are in their pasture with the other goaties. They can get loud if they are stuck in the paddocks. Their paddocks are roomy and they are always in them in groups of two or three when I do have them locked up, but they are spoiled and used to their field. 

Other than that, I have two that squawk like banshees when it is feeding time, and I've had a few in the past that were the same way. I've only had one that screamed her head off when she was in heat. The rest of the time they don't make any noise at all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

With 22 does and 4 bucks, they only get loud if they are separated from their pen mates. Together, they are content and rarely make a sound.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

My littlest one, Pixie, is the loudest... and she has a high voice that can shatter a glass! The others are quiet and content...


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Mine rarely make a peep. I have one doe though that will scream bloody murder, but then again I have 2 other does that have never made a sound. I don't even know what their voice sounds like. :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Mine are usually silent. If you have goats crying at you when you walk by their pen then they're usually hungry.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Mine are normally quiet unless they hear the door or see me...I do have one ND that is sometimes quite loud, but its usually because she is calling to her best friend ND that got ahead of her and is trying to find her....other than that I rarely hear a sound lol


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Of my three goats, the two NDs are the most vocal. But I think its just cuz they are mom and daughter and mom was vocal so daughter is like, SUPER vocal haha. Half the time you'd think a house had fallen on top of her the way she hollars. Its a cute hollar though   Plus she cries when I leave, when I enter, when she sees someone walking by, when its supper time and up to 2 hours before . . .. she doesn't need an excuse to cry. Her mom is more descriminatory, she only speaks when food is a possibility, and her voice is what I call a "smokers voice" so its not as lung busting as her daughters   
:laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We have one doe that talks more than the others, but is not to bad. When it is milking time the sec I open the door I hear MAAAAAAAA!!! :laugh: But other than at milking time or when they are in heat they are not very vocal.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

My neighbors are always commenting on how quiet my gang of 15 does and 3 bucks are. They're only vocal before dinner (and even then not loud), or occasionally one in heat, or a doe whose kids have recently left.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

All of my girls (ND's), except ONE, have lovely, quiet voices that I completely enjoy. They're like little 'hello' greetings that I would compare to a gentle horse wicker. It's very sweet. BUT. I do have one little 6 month old doe that could crack glass. I swear she has a megaphone lodged in her throat. She screams whenever she sees me and it just about breaks my ear drum. She gets the same amount of food as the others and there's lots of pasture too :shrug: Maybe I should try giving her a little extra at feeding time to see if it helps. Right now they all get one measured cup of grain mid-day. Alfalfa hay morning and evening.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I have some than chatter all the time, and some that only yell at feeding time. Only at feeding time does anybody get loud.


----------

